# ... What's New at MASON-Tech ...



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*MASON-TECH.com* is proud to announce that all of our front struts now feature our own modular, adjustable strut housings at no extra charge! 
*What does this mean to you? Check it out...*

*:::: Adjustable final ride height ::::*
Due to the diameter and height of the front air bag, space is very limited on most applications. If you run the bag too low on the strut, it will interfere with the tire. Run it too high and the car won't drop as low as most like. Since no two people run the same size wheel/tire combination, our front struts can be tailored exactly to your setup! With our new lower bag mount, you can raise and lower the final mounting point by inserting different combinations of spacers:
























Each set of struts comes with an assortment of adjustment spacers and a pair of lower bag seats.

*:::: Modular Construction ::::*
Each strut housing is precision machined and TIG welded for outstanding strength and great appearance. Strut inserts are replaceable for future service.

















*:::: Anti-Rotation Collar Design ::::*
Our lower air bag seat is designed with an integral clamp to eliminate twist on the housing. Due to the nature of a McPherson strut, the front air bag will sometimes have a tendency to twist under load. Our clamp solves the problem in a simple way. 
















*:::: Collars Now Available Separately ::::*
Front collars are now available separately for the DIY crowd. You can even mount them to your existing coil-overs or use them in many custom applications. Works exclusively with Universal Air Aero Sport air bags. Fits over any strut body with outside diameter of 1.94"-2.02".
*Anti-Rotation McPeherson Strut Air Bag Mounting Kit* (2 - Lower seats; 2 - Upper perches)*: $139.00  Buy Now!*
_Note: We are finishing up rear collars for mk2/mk3 and Corrado applications and will release them shortly._
...........................................








Rear mk4 Bags
*:::: Strut/Shock/Bags Kits Now Available ::::*
All of our air ride components are now available in mix-and-match packages. Check them all out at * MASON-Tech.com* 
...........................................
*We also manufacture many other unique products like Billet VR6 Crak Pipes and Sumpsaver Skidplates. Check it all out at  MASON-TECH.com*

You may order online 24/7 at our secure webstore by following the links above or you may email us at [email protected] or call us at *(330)794-7784* 9am-5pm M-F.


_Modified by [email protected] at 11:43 AM 2-29-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: ... What's New at MASON-Tech ... ([email protected])*

This illustration describes the issue found on VW's with McPherson Struts:


----------



## Shurls (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: ... What's New at MASON-Tech ... ([email protected])*

You guy's a Freaking geniuses. 
Would you be able to make the front collars threaded internally so I can mount them up to Weitec Coilovers??? 
Or just the flat plate that can sit on top of my Weitec threaded collars? That would be amazing doodz. 
I so want to bag my MKII. It's slow as hell and would be sick bagged. I used to have FBSS bags on my MKIV, but the ride sucked for going fast. 
These are killer parts guys. I likey. 


_Modified by Shurls at 12:38 PM 2-13-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: ... What's New at MASON-Tech ... (Shurls)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shurls* »_You guy's a Freaking geniuses. 
Would you be able to make the front collars threaded internally so I can mount them up to Weitec Coilovers??? 
Or just the flat plate that can sit on top of my Weitec threaded collars? That would be amazing doodz. 
I so want to bag my MKII. It's slow as hell and would be sick bagged. I used to have FBSS bags on my MKIV, but the ride sucked for going fast. 
These are killer parts guys. I likey. 
_Modified by Shurls at 12:38 PM 2-13-2008_

Thanks!
The lower air bag seat doesn't need to be threaded to work on coil overs. Simply take your springs off and replace with the Aero Port bag and these mounts. The lower bag seat will sit on your coilover's adjustment collar(s). The pinch clamp keeps the seat from moving around which could potentially damage the threads. The rears will work the same way for the mk2/mk3/Corrado crowd. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by [email protected] at 5:11 PM 2-13-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: ... What's New at MASON-Tech ... (Shurls)*

Looks good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I like to see this. There are lots of new products coming fast for the VW crowd. Where there is demand, suppliers will step up with lots of new products.


----------



## Shurls (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: ... What's New at MASON-Tech ... ([email protected])*



[email protected] said:


> The lower air bag seat doesn't need to be threaded to work on coil overs. Simply take your springs off and replace with the Aero Port bag and these mounts. The lower bag seat will sit on your coilover's adjustment collar(s). The pinch clamp keeps the seat from moving around which could potentially damage the threads. The rears will work the same way for the mk2/mk3/Corrado crowd.
> 
> 
> > Ok, but my concern is the clamp area that would sit on top of the spring perch keeping the bag perch too high.
> ...


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: ... What's New at MASON-Tech ... (Shurls)*

if you're running coilovers you should be able to sit the mason-tech lower bag perch as close to the wheel/tire as possible by adjusting the collars on your coils


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: ... What's New at MASON-Tech ... (Mike.)*

Mike's right. You should be able to adjust the collar down farther on your coil-overs than you'll ever be able to use it.


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: ... What's New at MASON-Tech ... ([email protected])*

amazing stuff guys!


----------



## Shurls (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: ... What's New at MASON-Tech ... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Mike's right. You should be able to adjust the collar down farther on your coil-overs than you'll ever be able to use it.

That's cool for the front, but in the rear won't the aero bag over strut rub the car? Somewhere it said the bag was 5.75 inches in diameter. This is my concern as the sleeve bag seems it would allow better clearance, I just don't know if your rear setup will go low enough.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: ... What's New at MASON-Tech ... (Shurls)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shurls* »_
That's cool for the front, but in the rear won't the aero bag over strut rub the car? Somewhere it said the bag was 5.75 inches in diameter. This is my concern as the sleeve bag seems it would allow better clearance, I just don't know if your rear setup will go low enough. 


We are just finishing up the rear setup and we'll have all the info up as soon as possible. There is more room in there than you might think.








Of course, you could always use our rear Airlift bolt-on kit and go as low as you would ever want. Either rear setup (UAS/Mason-Tech or Airlift/Mason-Tech) will be very close in price http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shurls (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: ... What's New at MASON-Tech ... ([email protected])*

ok, have a link?


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: ... What's New at MASON-Tech ... (Shurls)*

i've never seen a mk2 with airride struggling to get low enough in the rear for the simple fact that the rear uses shocks and the shocks are shorter than the mac struts up front. getting the front low enough on a mk2 is where the problem has always been


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: ... What's New at MASON-Tech ... (Mike.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike.* »_getting the front low enough on a mk2 is where the problem has always been

Getting the front low enough is the usually the number one problem on any unibody application.
And nice work on the new stuff guys! Elegant and simple, yet effective. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Got any pics of the upper mounts yet?


----------



## Shurls (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: ... What's New at MASON-Tech ... (Mike.)*

Umm, well the rear's on my MKII are coilovers, and I would like to be able to just use the Aero Bag over the Weitec coilover. I just don't know if it will clear the wheels in the rear.


----------



## cstjetta (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: ... What's New at MASON-Tech ... (Shurls)*

cant wait to see the rear's, i have the coils just waiting to have bags on them. 
will you be offering the bags to match the collars for the front and rear. 
great products. 08 everyones going to run bags.


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

nice parts... and yes.. the only problem is to get the front low enough.. the rear is not so hard i think... and would be interested if these bag brackets are fitted at a justable coilset too? these would be interesting or, too???


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (vw-supreme)*

Thanks for the kind words!
The collars work perfectly with coil-overs. Here's a pic of one of our early prototype setups mounted to H&R Ultra-Lows on my mk2:


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

wow.. these is what i´m searching.. so its possible to justable the "drive abay position" byself and perfect high.. right?? and is it possible to get with these kind of upgrade the front lower as with the normal Airride coils?? and what parts must be used to upgrade a justable coil setup? 


_Modified by vw-supreme at 4:41 PM 2-14-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (vw-supreme)*

The ultimate amount of drop is dependent upon the length of your existing strut housing and how far the piston rod will travel downward. The UAS bag will only collapse to a final height of 4". The bag must be mounted at a point on the strut where it will collapse all the way before or just as the top of the strut housing makes contact with the upper bag mount. 
We developed a shorter housing for our struts to overcome this issue. Using our strut housings, how low you go is only limited by the physical constraints of wheel/tire interference.


----------



## Shurls (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Well, my Weitec's will allow the car to sit on the subframe. If I pull the helper springs it will lay subframe.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Shurls)*









So is this picture illustrating that you slide the yellow strut into the red strut housing?
Is there any chance of a custom strut housing? My MINI uses the same size strut....the bottom mounting plates are just a different shape. Is that something you guys could do?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_








So is this picture illustrating that you slide the yellow strut into the red strut housing?
Is there any chance of a custom strut housing? My MINI uses the same size strut....the bottom mounting plates are just a different shape. Is that something you guys could do? 

Exactly. I'm sure we could do it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Exactly. I'm sure we could do it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Awesome...I'm right outside of Akron, so I could even bring my Konis to get the right mounting specs. I just need a shorter setup.
Seems like you guys have a good thing going. It's good to see a company stepping up to the plate. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_
Awesome...I'm right outside of Akron, so I could even bring my Konis to get the right mounting specs. I just need a shorter setup.
Seems like you guys have a good thing going. It's good to see a company stepping up to the plate. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks! Shoot me an IM or email whenever you're ready to do something. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

I can't wait to run mason-tech on my car.


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (Plain)*

thoroughly impressed with the new stuff scott
now i just need to get my car up to you in the spring and get things moving

on your protoype kit (pictured above) with your car: were you able to adjust the coilovers (lower them) any more than what is pictured and still have clearance?


----------



## sleepygti28 (Feb 24, 2005)

couple of questions...
when will this exact set-up be availablefor the B6 A4?
How much will it cost?
And who do I give my credit card number to?
i need a new suspension set-up now before i get inpatient!!!








i don't trust myself to piece an air ride kit together.


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_I can't wait to run mason-tech on my car.









That makes 2 of us


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (sleepygti28)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sleepygti28* »_couple of questions...
when will this exact set-up be availablefor the B6 A4?
How much will it cost?
And who do I give my credit card number to?
i need a new suspension set-up now before i get inpatient!!!








i don't trust myself to piece an air ride kit together.









Thanks for being patient with us!! We will have B5.5 and B6 A4's in the shop next week so we can finish everything up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: ... What's New at MASON-Tech ... ([email protected])*

We are in the midst planning out full air ride builds on three cars right now that we will do full features on:
mkV Rabbit

04.5 GLI

mk2 GTI

Until we get into full motion, I did a little mock up on our mk4 to give everyone an idea of how low the front will go and to show the clearance between the front strut/tire.
Front, Signature Series struts, fully compressed with lower bag seat at minimum clearance with stock 18's, no wheel spacers and no frame notch:








Detail of tire-to-bag seat clearance with above setup:








Want to go lower? No problem. With an 8 or 10mm spacer, you would have enough clearance to move the bag down another inch. At this point, the passenger side frame rail would need a slight notch and the wheel liners would need to be trimmed or removed but you will be able to tuck rim. Moral of the story, the fronts will go *LOW*! 
And when you want to raise it up, this is full extension:


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

Nice info, my B6 Passat is ready to tuck rim


----------



## sc_rufctr (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: ... What's New at MASON-Tech ... ([email protected])*

I can just imagine the massive piles of redundant springs.... lol... 
Great work Scott


----------



## quagmeyer (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: ... What's New at MASON-Tech ... (sc_rufctr)*

can't wait to tuck on my b5.5 passat wagon please let me know when this setup is ready. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ezmacscoobysnk (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: ... What's New at MASON-Tech ... (quagmeyer)*

can't wait to tuck on my b5 S4 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (BADCLOWN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BADCLOWN* »_
now i just need to get my car up to you in the spring and get things moving

on your protoype kit (pictured above) with your car: were you able to adjust the coilovers (lower them) any more than what is pictured and still have clearance?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (BADCLOWN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BADCLOWN* »_now i just need to get my car up to you in the spring and get things moving

on your protoype kit (pictured above) with your car: were you able to adjust the coilovers (lower them) any more than what is pictured and still have clearance?



Git er dun, son!
I was able to go quite low in the front on my car. They are actually adjusted pretty low in the pic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

doesnt seem so looking at the pic, but maybe im losing my sight or losing my mind



_Modified by BADCLOWN at 4:55 PM 2-18-2008_


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (BADCLOWN)*

I hope that was sarcasm I just missed that car is far lower than any other kit you will buy. And by the pics its still running a larger tire, swap out to smaller tire and you will be retardedly low. Until the axle at the frame stops you


_Modified by Squillo at 7:47 PM 2-18-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (Squillo)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (Squillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_I hope that was sarcasm I just missed that car is far lower than any other kit you will buy. And by the pics its still running a larger tire, swap out to smaller tire and you will be retardedly low. Until the axle at the frame stops you

_Modified by Squillo at 7:47 PM 2-18-2008_

nah, no sarcasm or smartass comments from me. im very laid back and dont play that sorta game. im learning my way around this stuff over the past few weeks and trying to get a grasp on it before i actually work in collaboration with scott here in a few months


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (BADCLOWN)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shurls (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I want to go so low that I need to notch my unibody for the axles. I want the subframe to lay on the ground.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (Shurls)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shurls* »_I want to go so low that I need to notch my unibody for the axles. I want the subframe to lay on the ground. 

Haha. You need a mk2


----------



## 1.8T20thAnniversary (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Haha. You need a mk2










no joke but im still gonna try.. HAHA.. my stuff get built 2day scott? cant wait till i can get that low. Alex http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## quagmeyer (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

how is the b5.5 kit looking? progress report? I am anxious...


----------



## ezmacscoobysnk (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: (quagmeyer)*

hows the b5 a4/s4 kit coming? this is what i'm intersted in.


----------



## quagmeyer (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: (ezmacscoobysnk)*

passat kits done yet? I would love to see some pics if so.


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (quagmeyer)*

Any updates on any of the builds your currently doing?


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: (ezmacscoobysnk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ezmacscoobysnk* »_hows the b5 a4/s4 kit coming? this is what i'm intersted in.

2nd!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: ... What's New at MASON-Tech ... (ezmacscoobysnk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ezmacscoobysnk* »_can't wait to tuck on my b5 S4 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It's getting closer by the minute!


----------



## ezmacscoobysnk (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: ... What's New at MASON-Tech ... ([email protected])*








you please me. keep the good news coming. i'm looking forward to dropping the S on some air! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: ... What's New at MASON-Tech ... (ezmacscoobysnk)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: ... What's New at MASON-Tech ... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_It's getting closer by the minute!

Sometime in the next couple weeks?
B5A4 ftw


----------



## dreadirie (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (quagmeyer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quagmeyer* »_passat kits done yet? I would love to see some pics if so.

X2
Can the fronts use the same setup as pictured earlier in the thread? I have coilovers so I am thinking of buying the bag and mounting plate to take care of the fronts.


----------



## autobahmer (Jul 24, 2006)

*my phone is always on, day or night. i'm like your neigborhood drug dealer.*

left a message, call me when you get the chance.


----------



## Supplicium (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: my phone is always on, day or night. i'm like your neigborhood drug dealer. (rustslanga)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rustslanga* »_left a message, call me when you get the chance.

x2, I sent a you PM Scott.


----------



## sc_rufctr (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: my phone is always on, day or night. i'm like your neigborhood drug dealer. (Supplicium)*

Just noticed your new MK4 rear bag set-up... Awesome. 
http://mason-tech.com/airrideCW1.asp


----------



## autobahmer (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: my phone is always on, day or night. i'm like your neigborhood drug dealer. (Supplicium)*

good taking to you man. your set up gives me a boner. can't wait to buy it.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: my phone is always on, day or night. i'm like your neigborhood drug dealer. (rustslanga)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rustslanga* »_good taking to you man. your set up gives me a boner. can't wait to buy it.

Holla!


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (BADCLOWN)*

BUMP!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

New updates on our website! Our Air Management kits and Air Fitting are now MUCH easier to understand.
ie New photos and descriptions so you can see what you're getting...


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: ... What's New at MASON-Tech ... ([email protected])*

TTT


----------



## ezmacscoobysnk (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif twidling my them boys waiting for the audi B5 kit to appear...


----------



## quagmeyer (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: (ezmacscoobysnk)*

word on the b5.5 passat kit?







I am getting anxious


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (BADCLOWN)*

TTT


----------



## fatdubs fatman (Mar 20, 2002)

bump for the man!


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (ezmacscoobysnk)*


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

Nice addition to the site http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (BADCLOWN)*








http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## autobahmer (Jul 24, 2006)

this may be more cruel to me than you, but i'm thinking coilovers now.


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (rustslanga)*

sent 'ya a pm, Scooter! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (tchristemac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

Sent ya one back, Mike


----------



## sleepygti28 (Feb 24, 2005)

any news on the B6 A4 kit yet?


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (rustslanga)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rustslanga* »_this may be more cruel to me than you, but i'm thinking coilovers now.










No, save the money and get air ride.... the mason tech kit is the best on the market!


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

scott you got a pm and a voicemail...


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Wait till you see my new MKV kit from Mason Tech.


----------



## vwacky (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: (Plain)*

Any update on a B5.5 Kit?


----------



## quagmeyer (Feb 7, 2008)

i second that, updates on b5.5?


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (quagmeyer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quagmeyer* »_i second that, updates on b5.5?


Scott get on the ball!!!


----------



## ezmacscoobysnk (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

he must be hard at work on the b5/b5.5/b6 kits!!!


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (ezmacscoobysnk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ezmacscoobysnk* »_he must be hard at work on the b5/b5.5/b6 kits!!!










yeah...... I know the new systems are INSANE!!!!!!!


----------

